# Chinese Kung Fu and Ground Fighting



## Yoshiyahu (Feb 14, 2009)

Do you guys have any video footage of Chinese Kung Fu styles that uses Ground Fighting as their main strategy. In other words with in Chinese Martial Arts are any of the styles fought mostly on the ground. 


Here are a few names I pulled up tell me what you think?

1.Ground Mantis
2.Southern Dog Fist Boxing 
3.Monkey
4.The Lion's Roar 
5.Mongolian Wrestling
6.Lama
7.Lama Pai
8.Northern Mantis Groundfighting
9.Drunken Style
10.Jow Ga Style


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 14, 2009)

Mongolian Wrestling is not exactly Chinese or considered part of Chinese Wushu hence the name "Mongolian" Wrestling 

Monkey would not exactly be considered Ground fighting although it does roll on the ground to get away and avoid and stay rather low at times and require inhuman flexibility

Ground Mantis all I know of mantis on the ground is Southern Mantis and it is also not exactly ground fighting as it would be thought of based on the western definition. My direct experience with it was I knocked the guy down and the most amazing flurry of kicks and punches I have ever seen came up from the ground at me that made me back up and he popped back up like a weeble. But there could be another style or version I know nothing about

Southern Dog Fist Boxing as far as I know is on the ground but I know little of it 
The Lion's Roar I never heard of do you have the chinese name?

Lama again don't know what you are talking about

Lama Pai don't think this could be classified as ground fighting either

Northern Mantis Groundfighting don't know but see previous mantis post

Drunken Style nope not ground fighting but can hit you (HARD - cool but painful expereince talking) when you least expect it and again require flexiblity I did not think a human was capable of

Jow Ga Style... nope not ground fighting either 

Most CMA styles have Shuaijiao in them to varying degrees since most CMA styles are a mix of kicks/punches, Qinna and Shuaijiao to varying degrees


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 14, 2009)

There's also Fukien ground boxing.  Did you already try a youtube search for ground boxing?

Drunken boxing works from the ground as well as standing, I wouldn't call it primarily a ground style.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Feb 14, 2009)

There is not a whole lot of ground fighting rolling around like in Judo.

Dog fighting but the legend is because the feet were binded.

Shuai Jiao which is wrestling but I have not seen much on actual ground control but I am sure it does exist.

You can find some information on "groundwork" in Xingyi though it is not at the level of newaza of Judo or BJJ neverless you can read it and judge for yourself: http://www.shenwu.com/cgi-bin/discus/show.cgi?tpc=29&post=906

You can check out this:

http://www.plumpub.com/sales/vcd3/coll_animal.htm

You can see Frog fist(I want this VCD just to see it)
You can see Turle fist as well how legit this is I have no idea though.

I am sure there are more but I don't see and this goes for Japanese arts that are Koryu(old school) jujutsu developing a high level of grappling ground work because of the 1.theory and fight 2. Battle field type fighting would make it some what inpracticable to engage for a long time on the ground.


----------



## Formosa Neijia (Feb 15, 2009)

Chinese styles don't have ground fighting, not like what BJJ has. It just doesn't exist. This is a dead end path.

"Dog boxing" for example is nothing but a waste of time. It doesn't really exist and never did. Videos of wushu guys doing made up forms on youtube isn't proof, despite what some neophytes will tell you. You'd be surprised how much of this stuff has been "made up" in mainland China in recent years.

For real groundfighting, look to a valid groundfighting art: BJJ, judo, sambo, etc.

The Chinese arts had very valid historical and cultural reasons not to develop this stuff. Likewise, the Japanese had very valid reasons to develop it. The fact that the Japanese invented and used tatami mats in their houses starting in the 17th century or so explains the situation to a great extent.


----------

